# 'Ghost ship' with no one on board runs aground on Myanmar coast



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

'Ghost ship' with no one on board runs aground on Myanmar coast


*From the piece: *

_"A mysterious “ghost ship” with no crew or cargo on board has prompted a police investigation after fishermen spied it drifting off the southern coast of Myanmar._

_The vessel, which bears the name “Sam Ratulangi PB 1600”, ran aground on Thursday near Thongwa township in the country’s Yangon region._

_Coast guard, navy and police teams have been monitoring the ship since villagers first spotted it earlier."  




 

_
What an excellent plot for a horror movie, huh? So what do you think happened to the crew?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 2, 2018)

Pirates...or aliens. Probably pirates


----------



## Tilly (Sep 2, 2018)

Is it an area frequented by pirates by any chance???

It’s very strange and spooky.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Have they checked the hold for bodies or anyone tied up or just monitoring it?  It is a registered vessel in Indonesia.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pirates...or aliens. Probably pirates



Alien pirates?


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Have they checked the hold for bodies or anyone tied up or just monitoring it?



Seems like they checked it thoroughly.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> 'Ghost ship' with no one on board runs aground on Myanmar coast
> 
> 
> *From the piece: *
> ...



POC Somalians.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

Sounds like it was being towed to a ship glue factory and came loose.

Funny no "authorities" heard about it, though.  You'd think something that big that got loose would have been reported.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

*From the article: *

_"When it finally came to a standstill after hitting a sandbar, a team entered the vessel and confirmed there was no one on board._

_“No crew or cargo was found on the ship. It was quite puzzling how such a big ship turned up in our waters,” U Ne Win Yangon regional parliament MP for Thongwa, told the Myanmar Times."_


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 2, 2018)

Maybe it was the SS Snowflake and they all leaped to their death after Trump won....


----------



## depotoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Mystery solved, it was being towed-


The large, empty and rusty container vessel, Sam Ratulangi PB 1600, had been discovered by fishermen off Myanmar's commercial capital.

The navy now say the freighter was being towed by a tugboat headed to a ship-breaking factory in Bangladesh.

However, the crew abandoned the ship after being caught up in bad weather.

Authorities and navy personnel had boarded the Sam Ratulangi PB 1600 on Thursday to search for clues after it ran aground on a beach.
Riddle of 'mystery ghost ship' solved


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Mystery solved, it was being towed-
> 
> 
> The large, empty and rusty container vessel, Sam Ratulangi PB 1600, had been discovered by fishermen off Myanmar's commercial capital.
> ...


Sure takes all the fun out of it, though.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Mystery solved, it was being towed-
> 
> 
> The large, empty and rusty container vessel, Sam Ratulangi PB 1600, had been discovered by fishermen off Myanmar's commercial capital.
> ...



And I was hoping for something like, you know, a cemetery full of Chinese hopping vampires in the cargo hold. Oh well.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 2, 2018)

Or


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 2, 2018)

There should be more ghost ships in the oceans.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> There should be more ghost ships in the oceans.



Just imagine for a moment being out there in the endless infinity of the trans oceans, solid land a mere memory, and then coming upon another ship over a football field in length. You and a small, unarmed crew board the derelict vessel, middle of the night with rolling waves crashing over her decks, and find no sign of human life. You wind your way deep down into the hold, down into the low ceilinged metallic bulkhead darkness, away from the salt stinging air and realize: you're not alone in the cavernous darkness after all . . .


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 2, 2018)

The Flying Dutchman lives.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> Just imagine for a moment being out there in the endless infinity of the trans oceans, solid land a mere memory, and then coming upon another ship over a football field in length. You and a small, unarmed crew board the derelict vessel, middle of the night with rolling waves crashing over her decks, and find no sign of human life. You wind your way deep down into the hold, down into the darkness, away from the salt stinging air and realize: you're not alone in the cavernous darkness after all . . .


unarmed?!?


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine for a moment being out there in the endless infinity of the trans oceans, solid land a mere memory, and then coming upon another ship over a football field in length. You and a small, unarmed crew board the derelict vessel, middle of the night with rolling waves crashing over her decks, and find no sign of human life. You wind your way deep down into the hold, down into the darkness, away from the salt stinging air and realize: you're not alone in the cavernous darkness after all . . .
> ...



Makes the plot more interesting. Okay then. We'll allow our intrepid boarding party to discover a weapons cabinet stocked with say . . . two submachine guns and a pump shotgun, however, there's only one half full magazine for the SMGs, and two rounds for the shotgun. Oh, and a couple of spear guns, but only one of them is loaded.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Maybe you are escaping from a volcanic island, that is erupting, in a small boat.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



And comet like molten chunks of magma are landing all around you causing the cold salty seawater to geyser and boil. The ghost ship you find after two nights out into the endless slate blue sea surface could be your only hope for refuge and survival, if you can get her engines fired up . . .


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Well okay I feel a little bit better now 

Good writing though


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Even better . . .

Our boarding party discovers a fully functional machine shop below decks. With a horde of the ravenous undead bearing down on them through the dark passages, hollow wet moans drawing ever nearer, they must fashion primitive weapons and armor with which to combat the impending cannibal doom. Only . . . there's no WiFi . . . meaning no You Tube how to videos. What will they ever do now?


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

And . . . we discover one survivor aboard. But can we trust her? Is she still human?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> 'Ghost ship' with no one on board runs aground on Myanmar coast
> 
> 
> *From the piece: *
> ...



RATS had them for dinner.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 2, 2018)

it was being towed (tugged) to a scrap operation in Bangladesh; no one was on board


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> it was being towed (tugged) to a scrap operation in Bangladesh; no one was on board



Right. But let's have some fun with it regardless of reality's lack of romanticism.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> it was being towed (tugged) to a scrap operation in Bangladesh; no one was on board


Caddo, you're definitely not getting in the spirit of the thing here.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > it was being towed (tugged) to a scrap operation in Bangladesh; no one was on board
> ...




haha


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> And . . . we discover one survivor aboard. But can we trust her? Is she still human?
> 
> View attachment 214297


I would say that yes she's probably human.  Look at that diamond necklace she's wearing, she got dressed up for something or "someone" and if she's the only survivor she's probably not very happy right now.  And besides, she's wielding her shoe as a weapon.  You ever confronted an angry woman with a shoe?  Zombies don't do that so you're good on that front although your crew might want to get out of her way


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > And . . . we discover one survivor aboard. But can we trust her? Is she still human?
> ...



Yeah, I once took a stiletto to the forehead because I thought_ she_ was joking. Turns out, she wasn't. Zombies got nothing on a woman who means business, especially when her man is getting in the way of said business.


----------



## night_son (Sep 2, 2018)

Our unsuspecting assault team approaches the derelict . . .


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 2, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pirates...or aliens. Probably pirates


It's Russians.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 2, 2018)

night_son said:


> 'Ghost ship' with no one on board runs aground on Myanmar coast
> 
> 
> *From the piece: *
> ...



   Sold all the cargo and abandoned ship.....simple.


----------

